# عندى مشكلة فى تصطيب autocad structural detailing 2014



## غخعسسثبغخعسسثب (8 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مصطب autocad 2014 و لما اجى اصطب برنامج Autocad structural detailing بيقولى انه متصطب مع العلم انه مش موجود جنبه كلمة installed زى ما موجود فى البرامج اللى ملحقة معاه فى نفس التصطيب لأ الاختيار عشان ادوس و البرنامج ينزل ظاهر بس جنبه علامة حمرا و بيقولى انه موجود اصلا و انا عمرى ماصطب البرنامج ده قبل كدا 
فهل بقى هو دخل مع الكاد 2014 و لا اصطبه هو لوحده ازاى و لا فين المشكلة ؟​


----------



## MAKLAD (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يفضل ان حضرتك تحذف برامج AUTOCAD لأن برنامج Autocad structural detailing يحتوي علي برنامج AUTOCAD 


يفضل أن تكون عملية الحذف من ملفات ال REGISTRY لضمان أنها حذفت تماما 


[h=1][/h]


----------



## غخعسسثبغخعسسثب (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انا متشكر جدا جدا لحضرتك 
انا فعلا عملت كدا و اتحلت المشكلة


----------

